
The Problem with Programming - StreamBright
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/406923/the-problem-with-programming/
======
geophile
Hey, MIT Technology Review, you should know better than this: "C++ remains the
archetypal 'high level' computer language (that is, one that preserves the
features of natural, human language)"

